# Campsites in Barcelona ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a campsite in Barcelona that will be open in April ?

We are happiest with "camping municipale" type sites rather than the all-singing kind but want to be on a bus or train route ( or easy cycle) to the city.

Thanks

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Grizzly*. I am not sure there are any sites directly in Barcelona b ut there a few nice ones close. >> HERE << is a link to those in Spain. Just click down to the Barcelona region. :wink:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

The best place i have found to stay when visiting Barcelona is a small town called Sitges. It has a direct link station and the journey by train staight into Sants underground system takes 20 minutes. Try these two sites El Roca and Camping Garroffer. El Roca is a 5 minute walk from the rail station, but is quite small but very clean. Can sometimes get very busy. Both sites have websites. 

If you cannot find them on web drop me a PM and i shall attach a link

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Both those camp web sites are on the link I posted above. Just scroll the link from Alicante down to Barcelona and then hit the Buscar button. Sitges is a very nice place. We used to cycle there from Vilanova Ila Geltru where wer used to Wild Camp. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much. These are excellent. We like the look of El Roca so will book with them once we have confirmed ferry bookings. 

G.


----------



## 89147 (May 14, 2005)

hi grizzly we stayed at www.vilanovapark.es last year for few wks found it to be a most excellent site and would defiantly recommend it is a big site with lots of stuff including a zoo (but somehow doesn't feel like one at all) golf course next door ,mountains just up the road vilanova town and port which is very nice,and best of all a train station which line follows the coast all the way into barcelona stunning train trip.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Barcelona camp sites*



> The best place i have found to stay when visiting Barcelona is a small town called Sitges. It has a direct link station and the journey by train staight into Sants underground system takes 20 minutes. Try these two sites El Roca and Camping Garroffer


We stayed at Camping Garroffer in September. Found it clean, facilities quite good. Water in a couple of the shower blocks was luke warm on a couple of mornings. Site is frequented by people from Barcelona on Friday and Saturday nights making it quite busy and a little noisey at night. Sunday to Thursday was great.
Sitges, well, is famous for couples of same sex, so be aware if you do go in to the town. One stretch of beach (100mtr) was 100% male only.
We drove into Barcelona a couple of times (We tow a Smart car) cost us about 10 euros in tolls + fuel + car parking. If you go into Barcelona get on tour bus.There are 3 coloured routes and one fee covers 3 routes, jump on/off as much as you like, one day ticket 17 euros. well worth it. Watch your pockets on Las Ramblas.
We also went to Universal Studios near Salou, also worth a visit if you are into theme parks. About 50 mins drive away, no doubt a bus will also go there from Sitges.


----------



## 88791 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

I think you'll find the 'El Roca' campsite in Sitges is now closed down. Their lease has run out and the local council are going to build flats on the site. I know this because I've just spent a couple of weeks in Sitges and heard the news straight from the horse's mouth.

There are still 4 others to choose from...

In Sitges, you've got 'El Garrofer' and 'Camping Sitges', right next to each other on the west side of town, and they cost the same. I've stayed at both but much prefer 'El Garrofer' for its facilities - there are water taps on each MH plot, plus waste disposal and filling-up is much better than its rival. They've even got a jet wash.

At 'Camping Sitges', the outdoor chemical toilet has very poor water pressure (which is not what you want!), plus there's no water taps on your plot, and to empty your grey water, you've got to lift up a little manhole cover and then position your vehicle over it. I thought the site owner was joking at first.

In Barcelona itself there's 'El Masnou', but according to the Caravan Club guidebook it's a rip-off and apparently the owner's cat and dog faeces is everywhere, so I gave that a miss and therefore can't really comment.

Finally, there's a secure parking plot with MH facilites and 24hr security, close to the sea at Sant Adria Besos, on the east side of the city (bottom of Diagonal, near the Diagonal Mar shopping mall) for €17 a night - regardless of how many people - or you can pay €2 p/hr if you just want to 'park and ride' or just crash out there for a bit. €3 p/day for electricity. 

I just go there to empty my loo, top up with water, and iron my shirts... or whenever I need electricity. If you're only there for an hour, they don't charge you a cent. The rest of the time I stay in various laybys, usually around Vila Olimpica, which is just 2 Metro stops (5 mins) from town - but I've got a van - not one of those big white plastic things, so it's not such a problem for me.

I'm sure you'll have a great time in BCN... it's hard not to... which is why I'm still here. I was only planning on sticking around a few days. I've been here 7 weeks now... and will probably stay here over the winter too. We'll see. 

All the best,

Stefan


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, I cannot add much to Stefans report, but I have stayed at El Garoffer, nice except at weekend when the Barcelonians descend en masse, All right if you like that kind of partying. Bus stop outside of entrance to campsite takes you direct yo Barcelona.
I would recommend the orange tourist buses once in town.
Enjoy your travels.
Nik


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

For what it's worth this months MMM has an article on Barcelona which includes some campsite information as well as a guide to the city.
BTW great Tapas bar opposite the Picasso museum, also on Place real, deigned by Gaudi there is a fantastic and reasonably priced restaurant called Le Quinze Nits. You have to queue but it's worth it.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Their are a lot of motorhome stops on this site. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>click here<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Eddie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I'll make a cup of tea and digest all this excellent info now.

G


----------

